# How do I set up Fibre channel target mode?



## RvdKraats (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Not being totally satisfied with Openfiler (for stagnant development, and not using ZFS), *I* want to build my own NAS/SAN server. I want to install FreeBSD 9 because it has ZFS and fibre channel support (*I* have a few FC equipped machines at home).

With the help of a HOWTO, *I* managed to get Openfiler serving LUNs via its FC HBA, but
*I* can't seem to find much info about setting up target mode fibre channel in *FreeBSD 9*. Can someone show me how this can be accomplished?

I've read about the kernel target-mode settings for my FC HBA (QLogic 23xx BTW), CAM, ZFS, etc. but it's not clear to me how *I*'m supposed to produce LUNs from ZFS, and configure their connection to the FC HBA.

Thanks for any info,

Rene.


----------



## mav@ (Feb 14, 2012)

You need something to emulate SCSI direct access device from block device residing on zpool. Before last time it was possible to do only in user-level with scsi_target(8) tool that could be built by:
`# cd /usr/src/share/examples/scsi_target && make install clean`
I've experimented with it a bit recently and it worked.

Also recently into HEAD branch was integrated support for CTL (CAM Target Layer) that is able to do it on kernel level, but that code is not present in 9.x yet.


----------



## RvdKraats (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah, I see...I'll dive into that a bit more.

Thanks Mav@!


----------

